# Dwarf Hamster play pen?



## gavi (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi folks,

I've got a dwarf hamster - pepe, and would like to get her a play pen. Can anyone recommend a suitable play pen to buy for a dwarf hamster? 

Thanks in advance :smile5:


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I have this one and have put my russian dwarf in a few times:

Google Image Result for http://www.petsathome.com/wcsstore/ConsumerDirectStorefrontAssetStore/images/products/large/14041.jpg

My syrians can climb out of it really easily but I haven't seen my dwarf hamster try it, but he isn't much of a climber anyway. What type of dwarf hamster do you have though, as roborovski dwarfs are smaller so might be able to squeeze through the bars?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I am thinking of buying this one from UK pet supplies for our Syrians because it's taller than the SAM one. They will probably still get out of it though. :laugh:
Galvanised Small Animal Enclosure at UKPetSupplies.com
Hmm I can't work out if it is taller or not.


----------



## gavi (Jan 15, 2010)

She's a Campbell's Russian dwarf hamster, and she loves climbing  :smile5:


----------

